# Sugar/sweetner free fiber?



## Wacko847 (Aug 29, 2007)

I react REALLY BAD to any sort of sugar or sweetener and the majority of soluble fiber supps contain a horde of sugar. Does anyone know of a good soluble fiber supp, all natural preferably and I really dont care what it taste like.


----------

